

Don't Make Me Steal: Digital Media Consumption Manifesto - smashing_mag
http://www.dontmakemesteal.com

======
Smerity
Whilst I don't quite agree with the message of the page (primarily as "Don't
Make Me Steal" seems somewhat more apt for people in an actual desperate
situation) I do appreciate the site.

The major advantage to a site like this is to be able to point friends or
family to an easy method of sharing support for this cause.

Sadly online media/DRM isn't a problem limited to techies anymore. Almost
every time I go to a friend's place to watch a movie there's a complaint that
the DVD won't let you skip ads (or worse tells you not to download illegally
whilst watching the legit disc!) - I'm sorry guys but I've never seen an
illegal rip that actually contains a warning or an ad, the only people who see
it are viewing it through a legitimate source. Once my friends started hitting
the situation of "defective" Blu-ray DVDs designed not to play on their older
players..

If the non-techies know there's an issue there's something deeply wrong. You
can't punish and restrict the people who legitimately purchase your content
and expect them to remain silent on the issue or continue the practice.

